# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour Hạ Long - Yên Tử - Tuần Châu 3đ2n giá ưu đãi

## lenhan

*TOUR HẠ LONG – YÊN TỬ – TUẦN CHÂU**THỜI GIAN: 3 NGÀY/ 2 ĐÊM**KHỞI HÀNH: HÀNG NGÀY

*_Tour Hạ Long – Yên Tử - Tuần Châu 3 ngày 2 đêm sẽ là một chương trình du lịch hấp dẫn kết hợp giữa du lịch núi rừng Yên Tử linh thiêng với vẻ đẹp của sông nước Hạ Long thơ mộng, sẽ đưa quý khách tới một không gian chứa đựng nhiều cảm xúc và một kỳ nghỉ hấp dẫn đầy thú vị.
_
*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR HẠ LONG – YÊN TỬ – TUẦN CHÂU
*
*Ngày 01: Hà Nội – Yên Tử (T/C)
*
*08h00*: Xe đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đi *Yên Tử*, bắt đầu chuyến tham quan tour Hạ Long – Yên Tử – Tuần Châu.
Đến Yên Tử,  sau khi tham quan *Chùa Trình* , xe đón quý khách  vào nhà sàn nhận phòng, dùng bữa trưa tại nhà sàn với những món ăn đặc sản mang đậm hương vị Yên Tử.
*13h00*: HDV đón quý khách tại nhà sàn, chỉ 10’ ngồi cáp treo quý khách có cơ hội chiêm  ngưỡng  cảnh  rừng  đại  ngàn  Yên Tử. HDV đưa  quý  khách lên thăm  quan*tháp Tổ* (nơi  lưu  giữ  xá lợi  phật  Hoàng  Trần Nhân Tông),* chùa  Hoa  Yên*,  *Một  Mái*, quý khách đến nhà ga cáp treo để đi hệ thống cáp thứ 2 lên chiêm bái* Tượng An Kỳ Sinh, Bia Phật*.
*15h00*: Quý khách thăm quan  *chùa Đồng* (nằm ở độ  cao 1068m so với mặt  nước biển) *lễ Phật* và thưởng ngoạn cảnh đại ngàn Yên Tử từ  trên đỉnh núi .
*16h00*: HDV đưa quý khách đi bộ xuống thăm quan *chùa Vân Tiêu, Tháp Vọng Tiên Cung, thác Vàng* trở về nhà ga cáp treo *Hoa Yên*, Quý khách trở lại Nhà Sàn Tùng Lâm.( Nếu đoàn không đi bộ thăm chùa Vân Tiêu và tháp Vọng tiên Cung thì xuống núi luôn bằng 2 giai đoạn cáp treo – chi phí cáp treo tự túc)
*18h30*: Quý khách dùng bữa tối tại Nhà Sàn, sau đó nghỉ ngơi tự do thăm quan khu du lịch Yên Tử
*Ngày 02: Yên Tử - Hạ Long (S/T)
*
*07h30*: Sau bữa sáng tại Nhà Sàn, HDV đón khách và đưa quý khách đi  thăm quan*Cầu Ðá, nhà Thủy Đình, Chùa Giải  Oan.*
*09h00*: Quý khách trả phòng, xe đón quý khách thăm quan * Chùa  Lân – Thiền  viện Trúc Lâm Yên Tử* (một trong những thiền viện lớn nhất miền Bắc )
*10h30*: Quý khách tiếp tục lên xe theo hành trình tham quan *Hạ Long* – điểm dừng chân thứu hai của tour Hạ Long  – Yên Tử – Tuần Châu.
*11h30*: Quý khách đến Hạ long, lên tàu, ăn trưa trên tàu.  Đi thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long – kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm động Thiên Cung – một trong những hang động đẹp nhất và hang Đầu Gỗ – nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên – Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn hòn đảo lớn nhỏ : đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc…….
*16h30* : Xe đón quý khách về khách sạn tại Tuần Châu. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. Quý khách tự do thăm quan và thưởng thức các show diễn tại đảo Tuần Châu.

*NGÀY 03 : TUẦN CHÂU  – HÀ NỘI ( Ăn sáng, trưa )
*
*Sán*g: Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tự do dạo chơi hoặc tắm biển tại Tuần Châu. 
*Trưa* : Đoàn về khách sạn ăn trưa và nghỉ ngơi .
*12h00*: Quý khách trả phòng khách sạn , sau đó lên xe về Hà Nội, trên đường về quý khách dừng chân nghỉ tại Hải Dương mua bánh Đậu Xanh, bánh Gai về làm quà.
*18h30*: Xe đưa Quý khách về Hà Nội. Kêt thúc tour  Hạ Long – Yên Tử – Tuần Châu.

_GIÁ TOUR HẠ LONG – YÊN TỬ – TUẦN CHÂU : 2.100.000 VNĐ/ KHÁCH
_
*TOUR  HẠ LONG – YÊN TỬ – TUẦN CHÂU  BAO GỒM:
*

Vận chuyển: Xe đời mới có máy lạnh theo chương trình.Thuyền thăm quan vịnh Hạ LongKhách sạn : Tiêu chuẩn 2-3 người/ 1 phòng.Các bữa ăn theo chương trình (5 bữa chính + 2 bữa phụ)Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình suốt tuyến.Vé tham quan vịnh Hạ Long, Yên Tử, vé vào cổng Tuần Châu 1 lần.
*TOUR HẠ LONG – YÊN TỬ – TUẦN CHÂU KHÔNG BAO GỒM*

Đồ uống, các chi phí cá nhânCáp treo ở Yên TửThuế VAT (khách hàng có nhu cầu lấy hóa đơn vui lòng trả thêm 10%VAT)
*QUY ĐỊNH PHỤ THU
*

Trẻ em dưới 4 tuổi: miễn phí, ăn, ngủ cùng với bố mẹ.Trẻ em từ 5 -9 tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (1/2 suất ăn + 01 chỗ trên ô tô).Từ 10 tuổi trở lên: tính 100% giá tour.02 người lớn chỉ được kèm theo 1 trẻ em từ 4 tuổi trở xuống. Nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua ½ vé
*​​CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ
*
*Mrs Nhàn
0975130889
Thăng long holiday
Hotline: 0977535669
website: tourgiasoc.com*

----------


## lenhan

Chùa Đồng Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

Tour Hạ Long - Yên Tử - Tuần Châu 3n2d chỉ với 2.100.000 VND

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Tuần Châu

----------


## lenhan

Đi chùa Yên Tử cầu may mắn đầu năm :Smile:

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Hạ Long - Yên Tử - Tuần Châu khởi hành hàng ngày

----------


## lenhan

Một trải nghiệm thú vị

----------


## lenhan

Chèo thuyền Kayak

----------


## lenhan

Du Lịch Tuần Châu

----------


## lenhan

*Động Thiên Cung*

Hang này nằm ngay gần hang Đầu Gỗ, cửa hang ở trên độ cao 25m. đây là một hang động vào loại đẹp nhất ở Hạ Long mà con người biết tới. Hang rộng gần 10.000m2 có cấu trúc rất phức tạp, gồm nhiều cấp, nhiều ngăn với các trần và bờ vách rất cao, rộng. Đặc biệt trong hang, ở đâu đâu ta cũng thấy vô vàn các khối nhũ, măng đá với các hình dáng kì lạ. Vì vậy người ta đã hình dung ra cả một huyền thoại về cuộc tình và sự chia tay của Rồng bố, Rồng mẹ đã diễn ra trên vách đá hoặc nghĩ rằng đây là hình ảnh của các mê cung của Hoàng đế Ba Tư trong chuyện Nghìn lẻ một đêm.
Ở ngách phía trong, hang lại thông ra ngoài bằng một cửa nhỏ, nhìn xuống một vịnh biển nhỏ bị vây kín bởi một vùng cung núi. Trong hang cũng thấy có một dòng chữ trên vách đá và con số 1901. Có lẽ đây là bút tích của nhà thám hiểm đầu tiên đã tìm tới hang này. Bây giờ người ta đã xây hẳn một hệ thống cầu thang, hành lang đẹp và công phu cả ở bên ngoài và bên trong hang với các hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng để du khách dễ dàng vào thăm hang. Ngày 1/5/1998, động Thiên Cung chính thức mở cửa đón du khách và từ đó đã tạo thành một làn sóng du lịch để về vịnh Hạ Long. Đây là chiếc động đầu tiên ở Hạ Long đã được con người sủa sang với quy mô lớn. Sắp tới hang này sẽ được sửa sang một lần nữa với mục đích cố gắng giữ gìn vẻ đẹp tự nhiên của nó.

----------


## lenhan

Du xuân chùa Yên Tử đầu năm

----------


## lenhan

Cảnh ngư dân

----------


## lenhan

*CLB biểu diễn cá heo, hải cẩu, sư tử biển - Tuần Châu

*
Đến với Tuần Châu du khách không thể nào bỏ lỡ các màn biểu diễn cá heo vui nhộn đến từ những chú cá heo được thuần hóa qua sự dạy dỗ của những huấn luyện viên chuyên nghiệp . Cẩm nang du lịch Hạ Long của Dreamtravel sẽ giới thiệu cho du khách biết đến câu lạc bộ trình diễn cá heo Tuần Châu.

Công trình Câu lạc bộ biểu diễn cá heo, hải cẩu, sư tử biển được xây dựng trên diện tích 10.000m2, có sức chứa 2.500 người. Công trình đạt đỉnh cao của yếu tố thiên nhiên hoà quyện với những đường nét thiết kế tinh tế của hệ thống mái vòm khung Inox hiện đại nhất Đông Nam Á.

Vòm mái cong xanh ngắt màu trời vừa mang hình dáng cánh chim Hải âu đang tung cánh bay ra biển lớn vừa khiến quý khách liên tưởng đến hình ảnh của Nhà hát Sidney nước Úc. Công trình kiến trúc này đã giành được giải Nhì cuộc thi Kiến trúc Việt Nam năm 2002. Nơi đây, dưới bể nước mặn theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế có những chú cá heo dễ thương được đưa đến từ vùng biển Nam Úc và những chú hải cẩu, sư tử biển tinh nghịch đến từ vùng Vịnh Alaska. Tất cả được các Huấn luyện viên người Nga trẻ đẹp, tài ba huấn huyện trở thành những diễn viên xiếc vô cùng thông minh. Những màn trình diễn độc đáo, kỳ thú như: Hải cẩu lắc vòng, Cá heo thi lấy bóng, Sư tử biển vẽ tranh … chắc chắn sẽ đưa đến cho quý khách cảm giác hài lòng cao nhất.

Không những được xem những chú cá heo và sư tử biển biểu diễn màn nhào lộn, vẫy tay giữa làn nước xanh biếc như ngọc, ngắm nhìn đôi mắt nâu xám đầy cảm xúc của chú hải cẩu khi mời quý khách cùng tham gia trò chơi hay được vuốt ve, khiêu vũ cùng những chú cá heo hiền lãnh tốt bụng, mà giữa một khán đài sang trọng 2.500 chỗ, quý khách còn được thưởng thức những chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc, thời trang, các chương trình văn hoá có quy mô lớn được tổ chức thường xuyên tại sân khấu lớn hoành tráng này như: Cuộc thi Hoa hậu Biển, cuộc thi Người đẹp Hạ Long …

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Hãy tham gia tour Hạ long - Yên Tử - Tuần Châu để có những trải nghiệm thú vị

----------


## lenhan

Tour giá cực sốc. Hãy nhanh tay đặt tour

----------


## lenhan

*Hang Đầu Gỗ
*
Rộng khoảng 5000m2, Hang Đầu Gỗ nằm trên độ cao 27m so với mực nước biển cùng độ tuổi tạo thành động Thiên Cung – thời Pleixtocen muộn cách ngày nay khoảng 2 triệu năm. Hang Đầu Gỗ như tập trung được một quần thể kiến trúc cổ xưa.Toát ra một vẻ đẹp cổ kính, hoang sơ và tĩnh mịch với nhiều cột đá, trụ đá, măng đá nhỏ nhắn, cao vút như muốn vươn tận trời xanh… Hang có hệ động thực vật đa dạng phong phú. Do có cửa hang được mở rộng nên độ ẩm trong lòng hang cao, cộng với sự tác động của ánh sáng mặt trời nên có thể thấy ngay được sự phát triển đa dạng của hệ thực vật, đặc biệt là rêu, cây dương xỉ và cây thân gỗ.Trong hang được chia thành 3 ngăn.
*Ngăn thứ 1* – hệ thống nhũ đá có nhiều hình ảnh quen thuộc với cuộc sống: sư tử, trăn, rùa, và thậm chí cả hình ảnh đôi gà chọi…
*Ngăn thứ 2* – bắt đầu bằng một bức tranh hoành tráng – hình ảnh những hòn đảo đá lô nhô trên sóng nước cũng được khắc hoạ rõ nét trên bức tranh này.
*Ngăn thứ 3* – là hình ảnh những cột đá khổng lồ, vừa không thô nhám, cứng nhắc, vừa xinh xắn, mềm mại.

----------


## lenhan

Hạ Long - Yên Tử - Tuần Châu

----------


## lenhan

*Thời gian đi Yên Tử

Hàng năm lễ hội Yên Tử bắt đầu từ mùng 10 tháng Giêng đến tháng 3 âm lịch, thu hút hàng vạn người từ khắp nơi trong cả nước đổ về trẩy hội. Đi vào mùa lễ hội nhất là những ngày đầu khai hội sẽ rất đông. Nếu mục đích là đi Lễ thì bạn nên chọn sang tháng 2 âm đi cho đỡ đông. Còn mục đích đi vãn cảnh thì bạn có thể đi bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm. Một số lưu ý khi đi vào mùa lễ hội, bạn xem ở phía cuối bài.*

----------


## lenhan

*Nên du lịch Hạ Long khi nào?*

Vịnh Hạ Long nằm ở miền Bắc Việt Nam, có 4 mùa xuân, hạ, thu, đông rõ rệt. Hầu như vào bất cứ thời gian nào quanh năm cũng có thể du lịch đến vịnh Hạ Long, trong đó tốt nhất sẽ là vào khoảng từ tháng 4 đến tháng 10. Thời tiết vào những tháng này khá mát mẻ và dễ chịu.

Mặc dù như thế nhưng bạn cũng có thể đến đây vào những tháng mùa đông 12, 1 và tháng 2. Thời tiết có thể hơi lạnh và mây mù, thỉnh thoảng có mưa lất phất. Còn vào mùa hè tuy có rất nhiều du khách đến đây nghỉ ngơi và tham quan, nhưng đôi khi ở nơi này đông người sẽ thú vị hơn là vắng vẻ. Tuy nhiên trong suốt những tháng mùa hè từ tháng 5 đến tháng 10, nhiệt độ tăng lên và bạn có thể gặp bão trong mùa mưa.

----------


## lenhan

*Mua quà* *thưởng thức đặc sản của* * Yên Tử* *:*
*1.Măng trúc tươi là đặc sản nổi tiếng của Yên tử.*
Ai đến yên Tử cũng muốn mua *măng trúc tươi- đặc sản của Yên Tử* về làm quà
Măng trúc có thể chế biến nhiều cách: luộc, xào, tẩm bột chiên nhưng thú vị nhất có lẽ là món măng để cả vỏ luộc chấm muối lạc vừng, vừa thơm lại vừa bùi, ngon tuyệt.
Mua măng trúc tươi bạn phải lưu ý chọn đúng loại không thì rất dễ lẫn với các loại măng khác. Măng trúc  thường  nhỏ hơn các loại  măng khác, chỉ to bằng ngón tay. Măng trúc rộ nhất là vào tháng 2 âm lịch. Nếu chưa có kinh nghiệm bạn nên nếm thử nếu đắng thì không phải măng trúc. Có một loại măng to hơn, bằng ngón tay cái trở lên, người bán hàng thường nói đó là măng trúc nhưng thực tế không phải, là loại măng đắng. Loại này thường rất đắng nhưng chỉ cấu bên ngoài thử thì bạn thấy ngọt nhưng ở giữa thì đắng kinh khủng, bạn nhớ lưu ý để phân biệt, tốt nhất nên cấu ở giữa lõi, nếu thấy không đắng thì hãy mua ( rất nhiều người đã bị nhầm lẫn như vậy rồi) hoặc nếu ăn ở Nhà hàng Tùng Lâm bạn nên nhờ nhân viên ở đó mua hộ để đỡ bị nhầm.
*2.Yên tử nổi tiếng với Trầu một lá*.
*Trầu một lá* có rất nhiều công dụng. Bạn nên chọn mua những những chỗ bán có địa chỉ rõ ràng để đảm bảo chất lượng. có một loại do Hội chữ thập đỏ Uông Bí làm rất có tín nhiệm mà dùng được ngay, nếu muốn mua số lượng nhiều hoặc yên tâm về chất lượng, bạn nên mua ở Ga 2 Cáp treo là điểm bán chính thức của hội chữ thập đỏ hoặc điện thoại số : 01205598596 (Chị Phương) để được tư vấn cụ thể.
Trong lễ hội có rất nhiều người bán lá, cây thuốc  tươi, nếu biết chắc chắn thì bạn hãy mua còn  chỉ nghe những người đi cùng,  những người trên đường nói với nhau hay giới thiệu, khen hay thì  bạn đừng mua kẻo bị mắc vào cò mồi, mất tiền oan. Việc này ở Yên Tử đã bị dẹp nhiều rồi nhưng cũng nhắc bạn phòng trừ, kẻo nhỡ đâu……
*3.Canh gà rượu Bâu*: Canh gà rượu Bâu là đặc sản nổi tiếng của Yên Tử. Rượu Bâu là loại rượu được lên men bằng lá cây rừng của người dân tộc quanh núi Yên Tử. Canh gà được nấu với gừng và rượu Bâu. Thơm phức, nóng hổi, khói nghi ngút - cảm giác thật tuyệt vời để thưởng thức khi bạn vừa qua một chặng đường mệt và lạnh cóng từ trên núi xuống. Hết cả cảm lạnh bạn ạ. Đừng quên thưởng thức canh gà rượu Bâu khi bạn tới Yên Tử nhé.

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch kết hợp nhiều điểm du lịch hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

*Một số lưu ý khi đi Yên Tử

- Nên đi giày mềm, giày phù hợp cho việc đi bộ leo núi.
- Quần áo thì tùy vào mùa.
- Nếu đi vào dịp lễ Hội nên mua vé Cáp treo 2 chiều luôn nếu có dự định đi cáp Lượt về. Vì mùa Hội du khách đông, sẽ phải đợi mua vé cáp lượt về rất lâu.
- Nên vãn cảnh chùa lúc lượt về đi xuống, sẽ thư thả và thoải mái, lúc đi lên mệt chả có thời gian mà ngắm ngía.
- Không nên mua linh tinh dọc đường
- Những chỗ đông người như khu vực đợi cáp treo, chùa Đồng, phải cảnh giác ví tiền và đồ dùng cá nhân.
- Lưu ý giữ vệ sinh chung, dọc đường có nhiều thùng rác, bạn nên bỏ rác đúng nơi qui định.*

----------


## lenhan

*Động Tam Cung*

Động nằm ở trung tâm vịnh Hạ Long, cách động Sửng Sốt 5 km về hướng đông bắc. Động được chia làm ba ngăn, luồn lách qua từng khe đá. Trong động có nhiều nhũ đá đẹp. ở cả ba ngăn động, nhũ đá tạo ra những hình thù tự nhiên sống động như tiên ông với chòm râu bạc phơ, ba ông tam đa trầm mặc, nụ hoa quỳnh trắng muốt, rồi nào là hình sư tử, hải cẩu, tượng thuỷ thần…

Động Tam Cung nằm trên đảo Mây Đèn – một hòn đảo nằm gần như tách biệt với các đảo khác. Hòn Mây Đèn vách đá dựng đứng chênh vênh, rừng cây xanh tốt.
Vào ngăn thứ nhất, bất chợt ta dừng bước lặng nghe đâu đó vang lại những âm thanh như tiếng đàn T’rưng hoặc đàn đá thánh thót. Chưa hết ngạc nhiên, du khách bỗng gặp một “ông tiên” đang chống gậy leo núi, chòm râu trắng phơ bay trong gió. Và đây nữa, ba “ông tam đa” đang đứng trầm mặc trên vách động nhìn cảnh trần xuôi ngược. Từ trần động một nhũ đá giống hệt nụ hoa quỳnh trắng muốt đang chúm chím nở giữa rừng hoa nhũ đá.
Từ ngăn thứ nhất đến ngăn thứ hai qua một khe cửa nhỏ, bước đi gập ghềnh, nơi đây như là một bảo tàng tự nhiên sống động, nào là sư tử đá, hải cẩu, tượng thuỷ thần… Và chính giữa ngăn thứ hai là một dòng suối tiên quanh năm nước ngọt tràn trề, hai bên vách động là những bức rèm đá buông rủ từ trần xuống thướt tha, tất cả dường như đang lay động.
Đến ngăn trong cùng du khách sẽ được xem một bức phù điêu hoành tráng trên đó chạm trổ những hình thù kỳ dị nhưng lại rất công phu, tầng tầng lớp lớp trong một chỉnh thể chung cân đối, hài hoà, những bông hoa, gậy trúc xinh xắn, những bức rèm đá tự nhiên, những chú voi hiền từ đang ngủ…

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

*HỒ ĐỘNG TIÊN*

Hồ Động Tiên là một trong những hang động đẹp nhất trên Vịnh Hạ Long. Do chứa đựng những giá trị đặc biệt về địa chất, địa mạo và lịch sử hình thành Vịnh Hạ Long nên đến nay Hồ Động Tiên chỉ dành cho các lớp học giáo dục môi trường sinh thái (Ecoboat) và các nhà nghiên cứu tới tìm hiểu.
Hồ Động Tiên có cấu trúc kiểu hang thềm điển hình, với đáy hang nằm cao hơn mặt biển không nhiều, thậm chí lối vào ở cửa hang còn bị ngập nước, phải tôn cao đường lên mới vào được.

Khác với tất cả các hang động khác trong Vịnh Hạ Long, trong hang Hồ Động Tiên còn di tích của nhiều nền hang treo bên vách, có dạng những “gác xép” kéo dài. Theo các nhà khoa học, đó là những phần mặt nền hang được cấu kết tương đối chắc chắn bằng chất CaCO3 mà phần dưới nền đã bị xói mòn do dòng chảy ngầm xuất hiện trong hang qua hàng ngàn năm.
Cũng theo các nhà khoa học, nếu nghiên cứu chi tiết các mảng sót của nền hang đó có thể tìm hiểu được chi tiết tiến trình dâng, hạ của mực nước biển Hạ Long trong kỷ Đệ Tứ (kéo dài khoảng 2 triệu – 1,6 triệu năm trước). Điều đó có ý nghĩa lớn đối với việc khôi phục lịch sử địa chất của khu vực. Trong hang hiện có nhiều nhũ đá dạng cột rủ xuống chấm nền hiện tại, là cơ sở để đoán định rằng, phía dưới nền hiện tại còn có một nền hang cổ, và còn có nhiều măng đá mọc lên để đỡ những cột nhũ kể trên. Có điều, phân nửa hang phía dưới hiện vẫn bị trầm tích lấp đầy. Đó là một điều bí ẩn chưa được khám phá.

Từ ngăn thứ hai của hang Hồ Động Tiên có hai cửa thông ra một hồ nước, xung quanh có núi đá vôi bao bọc. Người ta gọi những hồ nước kiểu này là áng. Thực chất đây là một phễu karst có phần đáy bị ngập nước. Đó là một loại môi trường sinh thái đặc biệt, vừa biệt lập vừa lưu thông với biển thông qua hệ thống hang ngầm và khe nứt trong đá vôi. Vì thế, trong các áng thường có hệ sinh vật độc đáo, có thể gồm nhiều loài đặc hữu.
Việc cơ quan quản lý chưa cho phép đưa du khách vào hang như các hang động khác trên Vịnh, đã giúp cho các nhũ đá trong hang giữ được trạng thái tự nhiên. Các khối thạch nhũ ở đây phô diễn hết vẻ long lanh huyền bí của mình. Hàng triệu tinh thể canxit ánh lên kỳ diệu khi có ánh sáng nhẹ dọi vào. Điều đó ở những hang động đã khai thác như Sửng Sốt, Thiên Cung, Đầu Gỗ không bao giờ còn nữa…

----------


## lenhan

*Khái quát về Yên Tử
*
Trong lịch sử, Yên Tử luôn là một trong những trung tâm Phật giáo của cả nước, gắn với nhiều kiến trúc cổ, được xây dựng qua các thời kỳ lịch sử khác nhau (Lý, Trần, Lê, Nguyễn).Về địa lý, Yên Tử là dãy núi thấp, thuộc hệ thống cánh cung Đông Triều, một vùng địa chất được hình thành từ kỷ Đệ tứ, với các loại đá gốc, như sa thạch, sỏi kết sạn và phù sa cổ… Địa hình, địa chất phức tạp của khu vực đã kiến tạo nên các điểm cảnh quan kỳ vĩ, như thác Ngự Dội, thác Vàng, thác Bạc, cổng Trời, đường Tùng, rừng trúc, đỉnh núi Yên Tử…, nơi có những kiến trúc cổ truyền như hòa mình vào thiên nhiên hùng vĩ.Khu vực Yên Tử có tổng diện tích tự nhiên khoảng 2686ha, trong đó có 1736ha rừng tự nhiên, đặc trưng cho hệ sinh thái rừng Đông Bắc,nơi còn bảo tồn được nhiều nguồn gen động, thực vật quý hiếm... Xen kẽ với thiên nhiên là hệ thống chùa, am, tháp… Ven lối dẫn lên các chùa, am, tháp thường trồng rất nhiều tùng. Trong khu vực này hiện còn khoảng hơn 200 cây tùng đại thụ, thuộc 4 nhóm quý hiếm, được trồng cách đây khoảng 700 năm. Ngoài đường tùng cổ thụ, rừng trúc ở đây cũng nổi tiếng từ ngàn xưa... Trúc là sản phẩm độc đáo của Yên Tử, tượng trưng cho sức sống dẻo dai, vẻ đẹp thanh bạch và tao nhã của tạo hóa. Có lẽ, đó cũng chính là lý do mà Trần Nhân Tông đã chọn nơi đây để tu hành và lấy tên "rừng Trúc", tức Trúc Lâm, để đặt tên cho dòng Thiền do ông sáng lập.Hội Yên Tử là lễ hội hành hương vào mùa xuân, bắt đầu từ ngày 10 tháng Giêng hằng năm và kéo dài suốt 3 tháng mùa xuân.

----------


## lenhan

*Hang Luồn ở vịnh Hạ Long*

Hang Luồn nằm trên đảo Bồ Hòn, cách Bãi Cháy 14 km về phía nam. Phía trước hang là hòn Con Rùa, bên phải là Cổng Trời. Nơi đây vách đá dựng đứng, bốn mùa nước trong xanh phẳng lặng như một tấm gương soi. Sát mép nước, một chiếc cổng hình cánh cung mở ra dưới chân đảo, đó là hang Luồn.

Qua chiếc cổng thành xinh xắn, ta gặp một hồ nước tròn phẳng lặng bốn bề cây cối um tùm, vách đá cheo leo, trên đó từng bầy khỉ chạy nhảy tung tăng, những cây si cổ thụ bóng toả loà xoà, những giò phong lan buông rủ nở hoa thơm ngát và dưới mặt nước trong xanh êm đềm kia là cuộc sống sôi động của các loài sinh vật biển như tôm, cá, cua, mực...

Đây là một nhóm đảo khép kín, thông ra biển chỉ bằng một cửa hang rộng khoảng 4 m, cao 3 m, dài 100 m. Hồ nước lợ trong hang được bao bọc bởi bốn mặt núi, rộng khoảng gần 1 km2. Trên các vách đá còn lưu những vỏ ốc nước ngọt đã hoá thạch, chứng tỏ nơi đây con người đã từng cư trú và ngày ấy hẳn nơi đây là một thung lũng sâu.

Những hang kiểu này ở vịnh Hạ Long có không nhiều, nhưng có lẽ điều đặc sắc hấp dẫn, lôi cuốn du khách ở đây lại là cảnh sắc thiên nhiên. Đó là sự kết hợp đan xen, hài hoà giữa dáng núi, sắc nước mây trời đến từng cây cỏ, dường như không thể tìm thấy ở đây một khiếm khuyết nào của tạo hoá.

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Bí Thượng - Yên Tử

**Chùa Bí Thượng xưa được khởi dựng từ thời Hậu Lê, trên mặt nền kiến trúc hình chữ Nhất, từng được trùng tu, tôn tạo nhiều lần trong lịch sử. Trong thời kỳ kháng chiến chống Pháp, chùa bị phá hủy hoàn toàn. Năm 1993, chùa được dựng lại trên mặt nền kiến trúc hình chữ Đinh, quay hướng Tây Nam, hệ khung bằng bê tông, tường xây gạch, mái lợp ngói Tây. Tiền đường gồm ba gian, hai chái nối với ba gian hậu cung. Hai dãy tả vu, hữu vu mỗi bên 9 gian, kiến trúc đơn giản, thờ Thập bát La Hán. Nhà tổ ở phía sau chùa chính, được dựng trên mặt nền hình chữ Nhất, gồm năm gian, mái lợp ngói mũi hài, hai đầu hồi bít đốc, vì kèo nóc kiểu giá chiêng chồng rường con nhị.*

----------


## lenhan

Động Kim Quy - Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Suối Tắm - yên tử

**Được dựng dưới chân núi, sát bên bờ suối Tắm, bố cục mặt bằng kiến trúc dạng chữ Đinh, gồm ba gian hai chái bái đường và một gian hậu cung, mái lợp ngói mũi hài, có đầu đao ở bốn góc mái trang trí hình mây cuộn và rồng, trên bờ nóc trang trí hình rồng. Kiến trúc nhà tổ được bố trí trên mặt nền hình chữ Nhất, gồm ba gian hai chái, mái lợp ngói mũi hài, đầu đao bốn mái. Hai dãy Tả vu, Hữu vu mỗi bên có mái lợp ngói mũi hài, đầu đao ở bốn góc mái trang trí hoa văn mây xoắn.*

----------


## lenhan

*Hang Trinh Nữ - Hạ Long*

Hang Trinh Nữ nằm trên dãy đảo Bồ Hòn cùng với hệ thống động Sửng Sốt, hồ Ðộng Tiên, Hang Luồn... Cách Bãi Cháy 15 km về phía Nam. Với người dân đánh cá, họ coi hang Trinh Nữ là ngôi nhà thân yêu của họ, còn những đôi trai gái yêu nhau lại coi đây là biểu tượng, nơi thề nguyện của tình yêu. Người Pháp xưa đặt cho hang cái tên Le virgin (động của người con gái).

Truyền thuyết xưa kể rằng: Xưa có một người con gái vạn chài xinh đẹp, nhà nghèo, gia đình cô phải đi làm thuê cho tên chủ cai quản vùng đánh cá. Thấy cô xinh đẹp, hắn ép gia đình cô gả cô làm vợ bé cho hắn, cô không chịu vì cô đã có người yêu, chàng trai đó đang ra khơi đánh cá để chuẩn bị cho ngày cưới của họ. Không làm gì nổi cô, tên địa chủ đã đày cô ra một đảo hoang nhằm khuất phục ý chí của cô, cô đói lả và kiệt sức.

Trong một đêm mưa gió hãi hùng, cô gái đã hoá đá nơi đây. Ðó cũng là đêm chàng trai biết tin cô gặp nạn, chàng mải miết bơi thuyền đi tìm cô. Ðến đêm, giông bão ập đến thuyền chàng vỡ nát, chàng dạt lên một đảo hoang, trong ánh chớp, chàng nhìn ra phía xa và nhận ra cô gái nhưng những lời chàng gọi đã bị gió mang đi. Chàng dùng hòn đá đập vào vách núi báo cho nàng biết rằng chàng đã đến. Chàng gõ khi máu trên tay chảy đầm đìa, tới khi kiệt sức và chàng hoá đá (hang Trống ngày nay).

Ngày nay, khi đến thăm hang Trinh Nữ, bức tượng cô gái đứng xoã mái tóc dài, đôi mắt đang nhìn về đất liền vẫn còn đó. Ðối diện với hang Trinh Nữ, hang Trống (còn được gọi là hang Con Trai). Bức tượng chàng trai hoá đá đang quay mặt về phía hang Trinh Nữ vẫn còn, những tiếng gọi tha thiết cùng tiếng gõ vào vách đá của chàng vẫn văng vẳng đâu đây. Những dấu tích của trận cuồng phong đêm đó vẫn còn đến ngày nay - đó là những đổ vỡ của đất đá ngổn ngang trong hang, tiếng gió gầm gào qua vách đá và những bọt sóng vẫn tung lên trắng xoá.

----------


## lenhan

Danh thắng Yên tử

----------


## lenhan

Đảo Sim Sôi - Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Đảo Ti Top - Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Cầm Thực - Yên tử

**Nằm về bên trái con đường vào Yên Tử. Chùa cũ được dựng từ thời Trần, bố cục mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Nhất, gồm 6 gian, nay chỉ còn nền móng. Dựa trên những dấu tích còn lại, chùa (mới) đã được xây dựng lại vào năm 1993, gồm các hạng mục: chùa chính, nhà Mẫu và các công trình phụ trợ. Chùa chính có bố cục mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Đinh, gồm ba gian, hai chái, mái lợp ngói vẩy. Nhà Mẫu có bố cục mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Nhất, gồm ba gian, tường hồi bít đốc, mái lợp ngói vẩy*

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Lân - Yên Tử

**Chùa Lân xưa được dựng từ thời Trần. Đây vốn là một ngôi chùa lớn, với những công trình đồ sộ nhưng đã bị hủy hoại theo thời gian, nay chỉ còn lại một vài dấu tích trên mặt đất. Năm 2002, Chùa Lân (Thiền viện Trúc Lâm Yên Tử) đã được xây dựng lại, gồm các hạng mục chính điện, nhà tổ, lầu trống, lầu chuông, tam quan, nhà trưng bày, nhà khách, nhà tăng, nhà ni... Chính điện được xây theo khối vuông, chồng diêm hai tầng tám mái, lợp ngói vẩy. Nhà tổ ở phía sau chính điện, cao hơn tòa chính điện.*

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Giải Oan - Yên Tử

**Chùa Giải Oan xưa được dựng vào thời Trần. Trải qua thời gian và thăng trầm của lịch sử, chùa đã bị xuống cấp nghiêm trọng. Năm 1994, nhân dân công đức xây dựng lại chùa, gồm các hạng mục: chùa chính, nhà Mẫu, nhà tổ, nhà tu lễ, nhà bếp và một số công trình khác. Chùa chính được dựng trên mặt nền kiến trúc kiểu chữ Đinh, gồm ba gian, hai chái tiền đường và một gian hậu cung. Nhà Mẫu nằm bên phải chùa chính, dựng trên mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Đinh, gồm ba gian, hai chái bái đường và một gian hậu cung. Nhà tổ nằm bên trái chùa chính, dựng trên mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Nhất, gồm ba gian, mái lợp ngói vẩy, đầu kìm nóc đắp nổi hình rồng.*

----------


## lenhan

Tour hấp dẫn nhân dịp 30.4

----------


## lenhan

*Vườn tháp Huệ Quang (khu tháp Tổ) - Yên Tử

**Vườn tháp Huệ Quang nay chỉ còn 64 ngọn tháp và mộ, trong đó có 40 tháp mới được trùng tu năm 2002, 11 tháp đá, 13 tháp gạch, một số ngôi tháp đã bị đổ chỉ còn lại dấu tích. Tháp Tổ Trần Nhân Tông hay còn gọi là Tháp Huệ Quang mặt bằng rộng khoảng 180m2, cao 10m, với 6 tầng, được ghép từ các phiến đá xanh, đặt ở vị trí trung tâm của vườn tháp. Sân tháp hình vuông, có tường bao quanh. Nền tháp xòe rộng, hình lục lăng, mặt ngoài chạm nổi hình sóng nước. Tầng bệ tháp tạc đài sen 102 cánh, chạm nổi trang trí hoa dây. Trong lòng tầng 2 của tháp đặt tượng Phật hoàng Trần Nhân Tông, cao 62cm, bằng chất liệu đá cẩm thạch, trong tư thế một nhà sư ngồi thiền định, mình khoác áo cà sa hở ngực phải, các nếp áo chảy tràn ra mặt bệ tượng*

----------


## lenhan

vịnh Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Hoa Yên - Yên Tử

**Chùa Hoa Yên được dựng từ thời Lý và được tôn tạo nhiều lần trong lịch sử. Chùa tọa lạc trên lưng chừng núi, quay hướng Tây Nam, gồm có các hạng mục: chùa chính, nhà tổ, tả vu, hữu vu, nhà khách, nhà ni, nhà bếp và một số công trình phụ trợ khác. Chùa chính có mặt nền kiến trúc kiểu chữ Công, vì kèo kết cấu, theo thức thượng giá chiêng chồng rường, hạ bẩy. Nhà tổ có mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Nhất, gồm ba gian, hai chái, mái lợp ngói mũi hài kép. Hai dãy tả vu, hữu vu kiến trúc giống nhau, dạng hai tầng tám mái. Nhà khách gồm một gian, hai chái, tường hồi bít đốc, mái lợp ngói mũi hài.*

----------


## lenhan

Hang đầu gỗ - hạ long

----------


## lenhan

*Am Thiền Định - Yên Tử

**Am Thiền Định xưa vốn là một ngôi tháp cổ đặc biệt ở Yên Tử, đứng đơn lẻ một mình, phía sau chùa Hoa Yên. Tháp xây bằng gạch đỏ tráng men xanh, bề mặt đúc nổi nhiều hoa văn và mặt thú lạ. Am Thiền Định nay chỉ còn lại dấu vết của nền móng cũ.*

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Một mái - Yên tử

**Chùa Một Mái nằm nép mình bên sườn núi cao. Một nửa chùa ẩn sâu trong hang núi, nửa còn lại phô ra bên ngoài và chỉ có một mái. Không gian trong chùa rất hẹp. Kiến trúc chùa được làm bằng gỗ, mái lợp ngói ta. Xung quanh là hệ thống ván bưng, có hai cửa sổ chấn song, được bố trí ở giữa để tạo độ thoáng cho không gian bên trong.*

----------

